# Ground Hogs



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a ground hog or two in our backyard tearing up the place and they dug a hole into our garage somehow, with a concrete floor. Is it legal to somehow catch or kill them? If I can scare them off or relocate them that would be my first choice, but if I can shoot them then that would be an easier option. Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

as long as your not in city limits you can shoot them if you have a valid hunting license.if your in the city,alternatives are live traps or dogs that can kill em.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There are some pellet guns powerful enough to kill a groundhog, and since it's on your own property, you don't need a hunting license. MOST municipalities have no rules or regulations against shooting an air powered weapon or bow & arrow in town since they are NOT firearms.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I'll have to look into the bow and arrow/air rifle thing here. Sucks though, I just got rid of an air rifle and a bow. I do have a smaller bow though. Hopefully it will work if legal. Thanks. Still open for ideas.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

sbreech said:


> There are some pellet guns powerful enough to kill a groundhog, and since it's on your own property, you don't need a hunting license. MOST municipalities have no rules or regulations against shooting an air powered weapon or bow & arrow in town since they are NOT firearms.


In the state of Ohio an airgun is considered a firearm and if it's illegal to discharge a gun in your city that would include airguns. I live in Olmsted township where it's legal to hunt with firearms, a few weeks ago I emailed the ODNR to see if I could shoot some pesty chipmunks and was told I could trap or poison them, but I'd need a permit to shoot them with a pellet gun. But yes there're airguns that cab easily kill a woodchuck, my gamo drops *****, chucks ect. at 30-40yds with no trouble. Now if you're a bad shot.....well that's a different story!! You'll also need a hunting license to legally take them.....where hunting with a firearm/bow is permitted


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> There is a ground hog or two in our backyard tearing up the place and they dug a hole into our garage somehow, with a concrete floor.


Digging through a concrete floor??? I don't think I'd be messing with those suckers!!LOL


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tractor supply has a type of smoke bomb you could use to kill them used to have problems with them at my old house you can fill in one of the holes with dirt than put smoke bomb in the other hole and use leaf blower to push it down deeper than just fill in that hole as well. Something you could also try is if you or anyone you know has some conibear traps just put one at each entrance and it would solve the problem real quick.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

pour a gallon of bleach down the hole they will leave


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shooting bb,or pellet guns here in town are illegal as well as bows,sling shots and spears or projectiles of any sort. Also illegal to live trap wild game and remove from property. Thats why i am now outside the city.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Try a hand full of moth balls down the holes. It will work. Better get rid of them now before they have there young. I much rather use the SSS method. That works all the time.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

get a funnel with a 3-4ft section of old gardenhose and attach the 2 togther.have a bottle of ammonia and pore it done the hose into the hole.cover hole with a peice of cardboard or plywood and wait a few minutes.if the dirt pig is in there,it will come out gasping for air and hit a home run on it with a ballbat.no tags needed.
you could mix up a couple bags of sakrete and fill in the hole and hopefully seal it in.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've heard for chipmunks, a good trap is to take a 5 gallon bucket and fill it half full of water. Then, place some peanut butter or nuts on a piece of styrofoam in the bucket. They will fall in and drown. Never tried it myself.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

catfishnut said:


> In the state of Ohio an airgun is considered a firearm and if it's illegal to discharge a gun in your city that would include airguns. I live in Olmsted township where it's legal to hunt with firearms, a few weeks ago I emailed the ODNR to see if I could shoot some pesty chipmunks and was told I could trap or poison them, but I'd need a permit to shoot them with a pellet gun. But yes there're airguns that cab easily kill a woodchuck, my gamo drops *****, chucks ect. at 30-40yds with no trouble. Now if you're a bad shot.....well that's a different story!! You'll also need a hunting license to legally take them.....where hunting with a firearm/bow is permitted


Airguns are most definitly differentiated in the ORC. Here is a good thread to read with some direct quotes from the ORC and other municipality laws. The best thing would be to contact your city/town/law and ask specifically to see the law on books that explain airgun definitions and airgun laws.

http://ohioccwforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=23200


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

bdawg said:


> I've heard for chipmunks, a good trap is to take a 5 gallon bucket and fill it half full of water. Then, place some peanut butter or nuts on a piece of styrofoam in the bucket. They will fall in and drown. Never tried it myself.


Take a 5 gallon bucket and put sand or water in the bottom 5''. Take a doll rod and run it through a plastic container. Place the doll rod on top of the bucket and make the sure the plastic container is in the middle of the top. Put bacon grease on the plastic continer. The chipmunks or even mice will jump from the side of the bucket and slip on the grease. Then they will drown or starve in the bucket below.

But to take care of woodchucks.. we use anything from my Gamo, Hoyt, or my brothers 25-06. You really have to be accurate with your gamo if your trying to kill a woodchuck.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

One of the oldest traps for rats and mice was a barrel filled with water part way. Then those corn or grain in so it floats on top. Add a board leaning against it for them to get to top. They will jump in the food and drown. Farmers have done it for years. Will probably work on chipmunks too.
But don't forget ground hogs make an excellent sausage too!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I may have to try the bucket trap idea, but on a bigger scale. 
We had a trap before we moved into our new house, I might be able to find it somewhere.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I have had problems with them every year - they would hide and I believe nest under our shed in the backyard.

Last year I dug a trench around the shed and placed pavers wrapped in a chicken wire, vertically. The top edge of each paver touching the timber on which the shed rests.

No more problems.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I went behind our fence where there were 2 holes. I filled them in. Only time will tell what will happen next, ha. Hopefully this works so I don't have to do to much work, ha.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a similar predicament a couple years ago,but the holes were close to the road. I filled in all the groundhog holes except for 1. Then I placed a live trap at the only hole,fenced all the way around it with 2' high scrap osb sheeting with 2x2 stakes holding the sides together so the varmint only had 1 way into the trap. A couple days later,1 possum and 1 stinky fat groundhog.

Now on an episode call of the wild man, turtle man closed off all holes except for 2.His buddy pumped in smoke from a bee smoker in 1 hole, turtleman waited at the other hole and pulled those suckers out!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think there is an underground network of a bunch of tunnels. There are two holes right behind our fence and the one in the garage which I sealed off last week. There is at least 1 hole in my neighbors property which I'd have to get permission to block off or set the trap near. There may be more than one or two. 



Hmmmm....


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

A few years back we had a real nice garden fenced in with 4ft high chicken wire and another 2ft under the ground and turned away from the main fence by another 2ft. kinda in a T shape. Those little critters chewed thru the wire to get in. We tried useing the cianide smoke grenades and they didnt work at all. I even shot a young one in the head at point blank range. That laid him out with all 4 legs to the poles. With blood dripping off his head he got up and shook his head then ran towards his hole but with legs like a drunkin sailor. I was so shocked to see him get up that I couldnt get a second shot off. I finally bought some heavy duty spring traps at Tracktor Supply. IM me if you want to talk about how those worked.
later
donm


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Put a strand of electric 5 inches off the ground. No more problems in my garden.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

If you go to odnr website and look at lic.exemptions,if you own and dont rent,you dont need a hunting license to kill those pesky critters.and a word of caution,before you buy.....most pellet guns that are powerfull enough to penetrate the tough hide of a ground hog will be loud and sound very sim.to a 22cal firearm.even if its leagal,the niebors might get a little stirred up.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Killed 27 chipmunks with the bucket trap in 4 days last year.


----------

